# How would Bruce Lee stack up in MAA



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

I am just curious as to how you all feel Bruce Lee would stack up, going by what you know of his training methods and attitude and all. I'll post my opinion later after seeing some of yours so as not to taint your opinions with mine I am looking for some honest answers


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

*Easy.*

Bruce Lee would flatten, ANY MMA artist in the business. He is the exact embodiment of what the perfect martial artist is. He is strong, very fast, with great endurance. His training methods were unothadox, pushing his body to limits beyond the comphrension of now-a-days fighters. Bruce Lee could take any of them. He was beyond anything that was before him, and is far beyond anything todays fighters have to offer. He would KO the stand up fighters, and Tap-out any Gracie, or any body else for that matter.

Bruce Lee, would own anyone.. *NO* Questions asked.

~CS


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

I hope you're kidding. Bruce was tapped by Judo Gene LeBell when he accepted LeBell's invitation to roll with him. LeBell is also one of Bruce's biggest influences when it came including grappling techniques into JKD.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

*Uhh..*

No.. I'm not kidding.. Where do you get your idea that he was tapped out by Gene LeBell.. ? 

http://www.genelebell.com/stories.html#11


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

I would pay big money to watch him fight shawn sherk. I am trying to keep it as close to lee's weight as possible.
My $ would be on sherk!


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

If he trained with Gene, he was tapped. Gene is not a nice man when he rolls (he is a very kind-hearted guy, but he isn't called one of the "most sadistic SOBs on the planet" for nothing). Guys who've gotten a chance to learn from him at his Gym in Hollywood (which is now run by Gokor if I'm not mistaken) or get a chance to spend a weekend at his cabin in Big Bear will quickly attest that he's not reluctant at all when it comes to stretching guys out.

As far as Bruce goes, I doubt he'd have too much of a chance. Don't get me wrong, he was a great Martial Artist. However, I think his biggest contribution to the Martial Arts community as a whole was the fact that he insisted on "taking what works" and "discard[ing] the rest" in his quest to find a complete fighting style. If he had spent a lot more time fighting in truly competitive situations, it would be a lot easier to get a more realistic perspective. As far as reality goes, we can only guess.

I _do_ know I'd pay big money to see it if it were possible.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

*Assumption?*

Ahhh, I see. So you are on the ASSUMPTION that Lee would have tapped, since he trained with him. Oh, alright, we are ASSUMING things now. Well then, hell, anything can happen when we are GUESSING now can't it. Next time, please specify that we are ASSUMING things, alright? Thanks. 

Bruce Lee's style of the intercepting fist was brilliant, and _IMO_ the most effective martial art out there, which is why, I still say he would flatten any of the generic, punch-and-hope-for-the-best, or clinch-and-takedown-punch, fighters. 

Anyways, I agree, I would pay big money to see it.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

HMm well Bruce did eventually go on to realize that even his style he created JKD was flawed, in hios opinion all styleswere flawed by the simple concept of having a style Now I am not saying Bruce would win every fight no one is that good, but I think he might really have been the first one to have the concept of a MMA art, and if someone beat him chances are that would be the first and last time that person ever did so.
Bruce trained for a different reason then most MMA fighters do as well.. for most MMA fighters its a job or a chance to be tough, for BRuce it was a way of life, he did not fight much cause for him his skills were to be used in self defense and if he must he would kill his opponent (not that he has but that was his philosiphy


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

CopperShark said:


> Ahhh, I see. So you are on the ASSUMPTION that Lee would have tapped, since he trained with him. Oh, alright, we are ASSUMING things now. Well then, hell, anything can happen when we are GUESSING now can't it. Next time, please specify that we are ASSUMING things, alright? Thanks.
> 
> ...
> 
> Anyways, I agree, I would pay big money to see it.


Tit-for-tat sir... You cannot say that Bruce


> would flatten, ANY MMA artist in the business


 without making an ASSUMPTION on your own part. Not to be disrespectful, but the guys dead. We can only play games of "what if?" It would be like speculating how Buddha would do against Ghandi in a wrestling match (although, my money would be on Buddha).  



> but I think he might really have been the first one to have the concept of a MMA art


True to words. In retrospect, that may his biggest contribution to the Martial Arts community as a whole.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Hmm some interesting points mde by all.. and for those who have not guessed I am a huge Bruce Lee fan, more due to his work ethic and all, and his movies are cool too.. it really would have been interesting to see how Bruce would have reacted to all of this.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Bruce Lee would use his favorite technique.....And win.

Media: "Bruce what's your favorite technique?"

Bruce: "A Gun."

Yeah, his work ethic was godly, haha.


----------



## DAT (May 29, 2006)

Based on the fact that there are now weight classes in the UFC, Lee would have to fight at welterweight, currently the lowest weight class. So, he would have to face someone like Matt Hughes. Hmmm let me see Bruce Lee versus Matt Hughes. Lee was about 5'6" and 135lbs. He was lightening fast and could hit like a mule. If he bulked up I would suppose he would lose what made Bruce Lee, Bruce Lee. So we have Bruce Lee in his prime versus the Matt Hughes who fought Royce Gracie. Result: Hughes by submission or referee stops contest. Bruce is one of my heros and one of the reasons I studied Wing Chun for 10 years but you have to cut through all the entertainment show biz fighting and realize that a good big man always beats a good small man. Size does matter. Especially in a contest with rules and rounds. 

Now Bruce with some mma training going up against a man of his own stature, man I'd hate to be his opponent.

And finally, what if Bruce Lee met up with Matt Hughes in the park and for whatever reason got into it. Then I would say that Matt Hughes would not know what hit him. Using vital striking points, shoes, no gloves and no rules would be advantage Lee. Especially because Matt Hughes would be facing the kind of attack he never has seen or has had experience combating. Kinda reverse of what Lee would be facing against Hughes in the octagon.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Excellent post man some very very excellent points if I recall Chuck norris made a similar comment about bruce after bruce lost in one of his rare tournament appearences that Chuck said in a real fight with no rules bruce would have destroyed him ( now this might just be rumor if anyone out there knows for sure if they even fought I would like some confirmation) and yea Bruce lee did not enter many tournements for the simple reason his style was not intended for competition it was for real combat his moves and techniques were designed to do as much damage as possible and kill if necceassary.
Once again awesome post DAT.


----------



## bjjgrappler (May 29, 2006)

*Great question*

I have always thought about who would win that fight if it did occur and I also agree that Bruce outside the octagon would most likely win with his speed alone but inside the cage I think he would struggle a bit. 

What I would like to see is Matt Hughes against Chuck Lidell or something. Royce fought people twice his size and won so lets see what Hughes can do with a match like that.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

I think the main difference now is the new rules when gracie foguth in the early UFC there were really long or no time limits his style allowed him to take his time. the new UFC does not allow for that so it forces the action which goes against the basic principles of gracie ju-jitsu

and yea I think bruce would struggle a little in the ring but I think he'd win way more fights then he would have lost


----------



## sl1ck (Apr 11, 2006)

I think Bruce vs Hughes may be a disaster for Bruce. Much like Gracie. Dont get me wrong, i wanted gracie to win and i had faith he would, and he got destroyed. 
Fighters have evolved a lot, more well rounded.

Theres also many other factors when it would come to bruce vs ?? , would bruce be comfortable in the ring, could he utilize it?


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

*bruce*

i think bruce would win some and lose some just like any great fighter


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*The competitions that Bruce was apart of are different than that of today. I think Bruce would beat some fighters and lose to others.*


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Hmm I wonder if there is a way to get the results of some of bruces actual competition appereances and maybe some video of it if it exists... might be interesting to see...


----------



## Juventud2222 (May 19, 2006)

I want to pose another question ontop of this.

How well do you guys think Tony Jaa from the movie (Ong Bak) would do in some lightweight/welterweight fights?

If you have seen his movies, he posses some of the most unique Muay Thai techniques seen. Very innovative air kicks, grappling holds/takedowns. Lots of knees and elbows to effective areas. Hes very agile and quick. Almost a new Bruce lee but with ancient muay thai influences.
He can also take quite a load of punishment.

I think himself versus Nick Diaz or GSP would be quite an eyefull of a fight.


----------



## tappingUout (Apr 13, 2006)

sl1ck said:


> I think Bruce vs Hughes may be a disaster for Bruce. Much like Gracie. Dont get me wrong, i wanted gracie to win and i had faith he would, and he got destroyed.
> Fighters have evolved a lot, more well rounded.
> 
> Theres also many other factors when it would come to bruce vs ?? , would bruce be comfortable in the ring, could he utilize it?


are you high????


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*No Sl1ck is right. I don't think lee would be comfortable in the ring. And as much as we want to believe in Bruce Lee, I don't think he would do that well in the UFC or Pride.*


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I have to go with Sl1ck on this one too. We can't really know how comortable or uncomfortable Bruce would be in a cage or a ring. I don't know much about his grappling skills, but as far as I know he was a pretty one dimensional fighter and even with strength and speed if you don't have the ground skills you'll get destroyed.

He'd be fun to watch against Jeremy Horn or St. Pierre, but if you put him the octagon with a dominant fighter like Matt Hughes or Rich Franklin he would get destroyed, I just don't think he would last on the ground.

We have to remember that Bruce Lee was still human, even being as exra-ordinary as he was.


----------



## {AfroJoel.™} (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm not a big Bruce Lee fan...


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

well aside from the last post obviously being made to just make a post ( just messing with ya) BRuce lee actually did have some grappling skill, he studied alot of Ju-jitsu, just since it does not really make for an exciting movie you did not see much of it, you get a small taste in Game of Death when he is fighting Kareem at the end not much but he does beat him by choking him out and he does some leg locks and such again not much, but the skill was there just not showcased in his movies and such


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

*True.*

People should look up some actual fact on Bruce Lee, rather than looking just at his movies. To the average folk (AKA, not us.) Groundfighting and ground and pound, is boring, and looks like two sweaty men rubbing against each other. That does not make for a good movie. So, they do not showcase it.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

exactly only those who enjoy that style of fighting can enjoy watching it.. I used to love Gracies early fights its like a chess match, and your just waiting for one mistake to be made, Its freaking AWESOME MAN YEA  sorry I am just at work and bored now


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

CopperShark said:


> People should look up some actual fact on Bruce Lee, rather than looking just at his movies. To the average folk (AKA, not us.) Groundfighting and ground and pound, is boring, and looks like two sweaty men rubbing against each other. That does not make for a good movie. So, they do not showcase it.


*I like the ground and pound fights like that of the old Mark "the Hammer" Coleman, Oleg Takterov(sp?) and groundfighting of the Gracies.*


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

yea as previously stated I perfer graplling and such


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

now spelling... now thats not my bag baby


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

I may have stated it before, but (as much of a Bruce Lee fan that I am) I don't think he'd do well in MMA. It would be easier to ask how someone like Benny "The Jet" Urquidez or Bill "Superfoot" Wallace would do. 

And they wouldn't do well at all.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

true it really is a completely different style of competition, the big question is really if they were training for this style of fighting how would they do...


----------



## Intuitive (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello, 
This marks my first post (Appears to be an excellent forum that I am thankful to have discovered!), because it concerns Bruce Lee I will contribute. My personal background is in wrestling, and style-less street fighting. 
I believe strongly that Bruce Lee would beat any fighter I have seen in the UFC today, so I must disagree with those who claim Lee would struggle in the octagon. Comparable to the "storm of the century" Bruce Lee was perhaps a one in a millenia type artist, a true martial artist poet capable of adaptability and domain specific intelligence the likes of which I believe none of us will see again in our lifetimes. 
The UFC's good grapplers or "well-rounded" fighters such as Matt Hughes, however superior they are to most of us, are at a different, lower level than Bruce Lee. Lee was the perfect combination of temperament and the rare over-achieving talent that rendered him nearly unbeatable. Nearly ... as Lee was indeed a human being. But for speculative purposes, Lee would defeat any UFC fighter - Hughes, Gracie, Franklin, Liddell, Sylvia - in less than two minutes.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

I can almost agree 100% I think lee's only problem would be the rules, in a real fight outside the ring I can not see Bruce being beat by anything other then a gun, be he never seemed to function well in structured fights from what I have read and seen on tape. espically point competitionsI think it might mainly be because while he can mor ethen liekly defeat any of them its noty a fight to the death type of thing so he held himself in check a little bit, not sure just my thoughts

Oh yea and welcome awesome 1st post


----------



## Intuitive (Jun 3, 2006)

Thank you, this is a cool site. 

Legitimate thoughts. Bruce Lee, through his own self-restraint would not operate at 100%. In this sense, he handicaps himself, albeit by way of rules. The real question as you say is: How would Lee compete IF he trained specifically for this style of fighting? Any other question seems unrealistic even for an unanswerable question - a magic hand would not toss an oblivious Lee into an octagon. Had he set his mind to it and trained for it, again, he wins. 

However bright the physics faculty members are at Harvard and Yale, they are not smarter than Einstein. Going back to the 'different level' thing, that's how I look at it.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

LOL... true I agree if this ios what Bruce trained for knowing what I know of his training and such I think he certianly win more then he lost though the nature of MMA he might lose a fight here and there but that might be a rare thing. but again this is all speculation, I wish he were around to find out.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

Not to be a dick, but Bruce would get tapped. It would be like Gracie / DeLucia but more violent against the current breed of MMA competitor. He was great, but he is also from the old school realm of thought that striking was the end-all/be-all of combatitive arts. He didn't even think about incorporating any sort of grappling into JKD until after he trained with Gene LeBell. In fact, the true impetus behind grappling being fully integrated into JKD in its modern state is Gurong Inosanto(who is now a Black Belt in BJJ).

I'm a big fan of Bruce. Heck, he's probably the biggest inspiration and reason why I even became interested in the Martial Arts. But within his mindset and stylings (as they existed) would not stand up in the Octagon or Pride Ring. Now if he was alive to fully engender JKD into what he pictured it to be, that may be a different thing. Even then, I doubt he'd be doing anything like that into his 50's.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

see thats just it with Bruce he was ever changing like water. soon as he realized a weakness he added, he also went on to abandon furthering the levels of JKD as he came to beleive any and all styles were flawed hence my quote it is the inscription Bruce had on a medallion he kept around his neck. though this is not highly publisized as it would kill the credibility to TKD, think about the founder of the art gives up on it realizing it is flawed, what would happen to bjj if the gracies said hey, we were wrong this is not as perfect as we think and has flaws...,


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

The Don said:


> see thats just it with Bruce he was ever changing like water. soon as he realized a weakness he added, he also went on to abandon furthering the levels of JKD as he came to beleive any and all styles were flawed hence my quote it is the inscription Bruce had on a medallion he kept around his neck. though this is not highly publisized as it would kill the credibility to TKD, think about the founder of the art gives up on it realizing it is flawed, what would happen to bjj if the gracies said hey, we were wrong this is not as perfect as we think and has flaws...,


Actually, I don't see it that way, neither do I think Lee, Inosanto or Wong would have seen it that way if they were holding true to the philosphies and concepts that JKD was based off of. Bruce new that his style _as it stood _had a weakness (ground-fighting, submissions) that is the reason why he began to train in it. It would be JKD as it is "a living art."

However, a vast amount of the JKD principles as they were first put into inception were far from being combat tested. Let's differentiate between Bruce Lee the super martial artist taking on Wing Chun and Karate point competitors. Whereas a lot of Gracies brought and developed their style simply through rifenement in combat. What is occuring now with the advent of MMA, is that all the aspects of the fight game are coming together: Punching, Kicking, Takedowns, Throws, and Submissions. The philosophy of JKD would have worked toward this.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Onganju said:


> Actually, I don't see it that way, neither do I think Lee, Inosanto or Wong would have seen it that way if they were holding true to the philosphies and concepts that JKD was based off of. Bruce new that his style _as it stood _had a weakness (ground-fighting, submissions) that is the reason why he began to train in it. It would be JKD as it is "a living art."
> 
> However, a vast amount of the JKD principles as they were first put into inception were far from being combat tested. Let's differentiate between Bruce Lee the super martial artist taking on Wing Chun and Karate point competitors. Whereas a lot of Gracies brought and developed their style simply through rifenement in combat. What is occuring now with the advent of MMA, is that all the aspects of the fight game are coming together: Punching, Kicking, Takedowns, Throws, and Submissions. The philosophy of JKD would have worked toward this.


Hmmm I see you point and I can agree with it, bruce understood it was not complete and was working towards that goal. I think we can both agree on that???


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

> Hmmm I see you point and I can agree with it, bruce understood it was not complete and was working towards that goal. I think we can both agree on that???


Sure we can...

Personally, I just can't realistically believe that Bruce would go through and magically knock-out all fighters in his path with 2 fingers and tap out all fighters he hits the ground with with a flick of the wrist. Taking in consideration recorded evidence of how Bruce trained (his conditioning and drill work was indeed freakin' insane) via videos of himself and those made available by Gurong Inosanto, what the majority of that consisted of, and lack of any other proof of his actual combat prowess (we cannot realistically accept his movies as evidence of his combat prowess) I don't find enough to convince me that he'd do well at all in modern MMA.


----------



## DAT (May 29, 2006)

Onganju is correct in all his posts on this thread. Intuitive, welcome, please expound and why you think the current day mma fighters would be no match for Bruce Lee in the octagon. I love everything about Bruce Lee but I need some convincing on how a 5'6" 135lb JKD fighter with gloves, prevented from hitting vital areas and very little ground submission skills would handle the opposition so easily. :dunno:


----------



## Intuitive (Jun 3, 2006)

DAT said:


> Onganju is correct in all his posts on this thread. Intuitive, welcome, please expound and why you think the current day mma fighters would be no match for Bruce Lee in the octagon. I love everything about Bruce Lee but I need some convincing on how a 5'6" 135lb JKD fighter with gloves, prevented from hitting vital areas and very little ground submission skills would handle the opposition so easily. :dunno:



Similar to why an outstanding quarterback - arm strength, leadership skills, accuracy, etc. - can fail. Why? The quarterback earned these grades in college. Against NFL caliber talent his skills do not hold up. Bruce Lee would take the UFC guys to school. I learned long ago that individuals I thought were the complete package, seemingly a cut above the rest, can lose, hard, that it's important not to become immersed in the supposed grandeur of the present (in this case, UFC) and generalize. 

Your physical stats warrant merit in probably 99% of all cases. There always are exceptions, and Lee was an exception if ever one existed. Make no mistake, I do not claim that a Lee victory would be a foregone conclusion. Anything is possible in combat. I remain very confident he would win. 

I'll go out on a limb and say that Lee's speed alone would be his primary weapon adding to his wins. To paraphrase Matt Hughes, the best counter to a submission is an elbow to the face.


----------



## DAT (May 29, 2006)

I've read, seen and heard just about everything about Bruce Lee. He has done more to usher the martial arts into the 21st century than any other individual. And what he did with what he had in his short time on this earth will probably never be surpassed.

However, I'll leave you with this, Royce Gracie was the best at what he did for a solid decade and he did it in the octagon against fighters sometimes at a disadvantage of 200 plus pounds. He also did it two decades after Lee's death. Two decades where every martial artists who came after Lee utilized his unique perspective of taking whatever works while not being afraid of thinking outside the box of traditional martial arts. Since Lee's death the ring arts of Asia, North America and Europe have come into their own and have been evolving at a very quick rate. Hughes versus Gracie was a case in point how martial "Sport" has evolved. Gracie was far and away the best in the octagon less than ten years prior but was shown to be totally inept at facing today's fighter. I think Lee would face a similar fate. Ironically he would be facing exactly what he promoted. Fighters in a sport that have excerpted the best most effective techniques and strategies from myriad of arts. 

The pioneering concepts of what Lee popularized have been engrained in the martial arts culture of today. As far ahead of the pack as Lee was at his time, the martial artist of today has caught up in concept and execution. The fact that athletes of today are bigger, faster and stronger cannot be debated. Therefore the physical and technical advantage gap Lee enjoyed has definately been closed in the three decades since his death. In addition, the globalization of the arts through advanced communication, visual aids, seminars and massive increase of practicing martial artists have allowed the martial arts in and out of the ring to rise to a level unheard of just twenty years ago .

The only thing that cannot be argued against Lee's case are the intangibles when two men face each other. Mysterious intangibles that cannot be measured or taught. Speed, power and knowledge can take a back seat to the spirit, energy and unique makeup of an individual. In this regard I feel that Lee was at the very top and a match for anyone fighting today. However I do believe that the advances outlined above would just be too much to overcome.

As great as Jack Dempsey, Joe Louis and Rocky Marciano were, do you think they could be competitive with the fighters of today. Even the greats cannot turn back the hands of time and stop the evolution of the fight game specifically and physical advances in all athletic endeavors generally.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

He's not an MMA fighter


----------



## Intuitive (Jun 3, 2006)

To clarify, we are referring to a Bruce Lee vs. UFC fighter in a match Lee had adequate time to prepare, correct? 
Are your views also that Lee loses a no holds barred street fight against today’s UFC opponent? 

My thoughts on a few of your comments: 

Royce Gracie, as good as he was, was never a Bruce Lee. I bet (literally) that Hughes would defeat him. However, I would also bet that Gracie, in his prime with old UFC rules, would beat Hughes. A nearly irrelevant point but illustrative of this – it is possible yet rare for old to beat new. To say one man would beat another is a broad claim rendered unsuitable under the narrow focus of specifics. Put another way, it is unfair to make such a claim under specific guidelines such as ‘the rules of UFC in 2006’. I could beat a Siberian Tiger, if the tiger was de-clawed and fangless. I realize the point of this discussion, however. 
I agree entirely with your points about evolution dynamics. But I uphold that there are exceptions to these likelihoods. Make these claims against virtually anyone besides Bruce Lee and I’m with you totally. 

Lee’s concepts have indeed been engrained. But his execution of technique remains unparalleled. Many of Shakespeare’s concepts have been engrained, but to this day no one matches his style and grace, they cannot do it at his level. Shakespeare lived in the 1500's. 

What you say is mainly why Lee wins: “Speed, power and knowledge can take a back seat to the spirit, energy and unique makeup of an individual. In this regard I feel that Lee was at the very top and a match for anyone fighting today.” Lee possesses speed, power, knowledge, spirit, energy, and unique makeup that surpasses any UFC fighter I have seen. These elements are what makes a victor. 
Speaking of which, of the UFC champions, do you believe each would defeat Bruce Lee? Note that today’s champions (Sylvia, Liddell, Franklin) are primarily strikers. The gap has been narrowed, doubtlessly, but explain which champion would counter Lee’s speed. Considering Lee would be prepared for and expecting a takedown, if he wanted to stay on his feet, which champion would be quick enough to execute a single or double leg takedown on him?

Very intriguing topic, "what if's" are fun to ponder!


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

This is such a bad topic.


----------



## DAT (May 29, 2006)

We'll agree to disagree on Lee's success, or lack there of, in the octagon.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

well aside from the one whos posts are just taking up some space I am overly impressed I never expected such well thought out comments and such when I started this, Mentos to all. 

one thing to take into consideration is bruce when he did fight was rare except for the countless times he had people challange him to real fights these were people coming into his property or attacking him on movie sets and there is no one out ther eclaiming to have beaten him these were all martial artists reportedly at the tops of thier games who as far as is know were summiraly put down by bruce, there were no rules or refs or anything, granted none of this was caught on tape so most is speculation over what happened. But in his weight class I do not think bruce could be beaten and still I do not think ther eis a person in MMA who would be prepared for Bruce's speed even today few if any have come close. now I am not saying is is completely unbeatable, no one is but if bruce were training for this he would be one of if not the most prepared fighter stepping into the ring.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

he would be the best striker in the business! he would use his jkd and own everyone


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

certianly there, he would need to and he knew he needed to improve his ground game which I think given time bruce would have sought out the best in the buisness and learned from them and applied it making it his own and improving on it


----------



## Paw (May 23, 2006)

Bruce lee was good but he has been over hypered and over exagerated since his death. My personal opion is that he would get destroyed by most fighters in the octagon.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Yeah, but I'm pretty sure that he would be a lightweight and, even though he would have alot of trouble in open weight, he might do well against the fast, little guys.

Now, if you put him in the ring with a MW, LHW or HW, then he'd be in alot of trouble.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

To me Jet Li is the new Bruce Lee they can both fight but would be able to compete in MMA


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Jet Li is an actor...What kind of MMA forum is this.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

He may be a actor but he has to have training to do that stuff


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Stunts man.........Not fighting

Im starting to think maybe you should watch some of the early UFC's
If you still think that stuff works.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Jet Li was a wushu champion in China and holds a red sash in 5 animal kung fu. That's not quite the credentials that Bruce Lee puts up, but that still says alot about his ability to defend himself.

:thumbsdown: Em, you might want to do some backround checks on your fighters.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Kung FU isnt fighting.
WATCH SOME OF THE EARLY UFC's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Oh my god. I cannot believe you just said. Kung Fu isn't fighting... What is fighting then ? Do you know nothing ? MMA = Mixed MARTIAL ARTS.. practically all the Martial arts that all of your fighters know.. CAME FROM CHINA. AKA. Kung Fu. Kung Fu is so fighting. I should delete that post for ignorance alone, but I'll keep it to show how naive someone can be. :thumbsdown:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Eminem said:


> Kung FU isnt fighting.
> WATCH SOME OF THE EARLY UFC's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Again, you are making yourself look stupid. Sakuraba, "The Gracie Killer" as he is better known, is a wing chun fighter which is kung fu. Short hand boxing is the most dangerous form of hand to hand combat in martial arts.

Just to make an even more important point: We're talking about Bruce Lee, who just happened to be a master of Shaolin Kung Fu.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Lol and he's not even known for his striking...


----------



## DAT (May 29, 2006)

Bruce Lee a master of Shaolin Kung Fu 

Wing Chun, boxing, filipino arts, grappling, southern praying mantis and a plethora of other arts. I don't think his philosophy would allow himself to be "burdened" by spending the time necessary to become a Shaolin Kung Fu master. The only animal style he felt was effective was the mantis shown to him by Gin Foon Mark. 

Some still believe and promote the fact that Wing Chun was inspired by a Shaolin nun but that's the closest he came to a Shaolin art.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Eminem said:


> Lol and he's not even known for his striking...


Wow.. Do you even know anything about Martial Arts ? Bruce Lee isn't known for striking. Likeee... Eminem is a good rapper ? No. Both of those statments are false. Bruce Lee's "One-Inch-Punch" was world famous.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> Wow.. Do you even know anything about Martial Arts ? Bruce Lee isn't known for striking. Likeee... Eminem is a good rapper ? No. Both of those statments are false. Bruce Lee's "One-Inch-Punch" was world famous.


Bruce Lee isn't an MMA fighter.Just like how you know nothing about rap and yet you talk about it on an MMA forum get it?No.Im sure you dont.

And anyway as for the"Do you know anything about MMA" Make's no sense this thread is about Bruce Lee:cheeky4:


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Eminem said:


> Bruce Lee isn't an MMA fighter.Just like how you know nothing about rap and yet you talk about it on an MMA forum get it?No.Im sure you dont.
> 
> And anyway as for the"Do you know anything about MMA" Make's no sense this thread is about Bruce Lee:cheeky4:


This gets better and better. Bruce Lee IS a MMA fighter. He knew more than one Martial Art. And mixed them. Making him a MIXED MARTIAL ARTIST. And as for me not knowing anything about rap, I know all I need to. It takes no talent. Furthermore, this thread IS about Bruce Lee, and you DON'T know anything about MMA.. Clearly.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

DAT said:


> Bruce Lee a master of Shaolin Kung Fu


You're right, *Bruce Lee* never studied 5 animal, *Jet Li* studied 5 animal. You're absolutely right when you say that Bruce only studied mantis style. Wing chun was what really made him famous.

Em just has no idea what he's talking about. Thank you Coppershark for hitting the nail on the head, again.


----------



## DAT (May 29, 2006)

Just to expound on Bruce Lee and Wing Chun...Lee never completed the Wing Chun curriculum while in Hong Kong. In fact he and Yip Man did really see eye to eye on many things and it was Wong Shun Leung who really took Lee under his wing and is credited for teaching him the real fighting aspects of Wing Chun.

A lot of people say that it was his desire to "finish' his Wing Chun training that led him to a search of martial arts knowledge he felt he did not have. Perhaps the genesis of his JKD philosophy. When Lee met Gin Foon Mark he liked a lot of the inside quick handed fighting techniques of SPM because they complemented his Wing Chun and he incorporated some of them in his original JKD. 

However despite all the exposures to other arts you can see, at least in his movie fighting, that everything starts with Wing Chun fundamentals and builds from there.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

DAT said:


> Just to expound on Bruce Lee and Wing Chun...Lee never completed the Wing Chun curriculum while in Hong Kong. In fact he and Yip Man did really see eye to eye on many things and it was Wong Shun Leung who really took Lee under his wing and is credited for teaching him the real fighting aspects of Wing Chun.
> 
> A lot of people say that it was his desire to "finish' his Wing Chun training that led him to a search of martial arts knowledge he felt he did not have. Perhaps the genesis of his JKD philosophy. When Lee met Gin Foon Mark he liked a lot of the inside quick handed fighting techniques of SPM because they complemented his Wing Chun and he incorporated some of them in his original JKD.
> 
> However despite all the exposures to other arts you can see, at least in his movie fighting, that everything starts with Wing Chun fundamentals and builds from there.


I didn't really know the full story, but nonetheless, it was wing chun that made him famous, whether or not he completed the ciruculum is an entirely different thing.

There are plenty of martial artists who are masters but don't complete the ciriculum, that's the beauty of MMA.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> This gets better and better. Bruce Lee IS a MMA fighter. He knew more than one Martial Art. And mixed them. Making him a MIXED MARTIAL ARTIST. And as for me not knowing anything about rap, I know all I need to. It takes no talent. Furthermore, this thread IS about Bruce Lee, and you DON'T know anything about MMA.. Clearly.


Ok asshole make up a rap on your own you ******* ****** ass bitch.
I dare you make a rap song about your life make it so it goe's with the backset.Make sure you use Mettas and have flow in it. Plz o and make 8 of them.Ya i seriously doubt you will ever be able to do something like that.

Go listen to AC/DC scream about party's but anyway ya i think you should look over Eminem's lyrics compared to One of your ****** 70's rock lyrics they dont compare.

IT TAKE"S NO TALENT TO MAKE ROCK LYRICS!!!!!!!!!:cheeky4:


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

******* gay queer.

Listen to Tupac you will relize he has more meaning then your ****** ACdc running around in boyshorts ******* **** bitch

ROCK SUCK"S JUST A BUNCH OF DICK HOPPERS SCREAMING ABOUT NOTHING!!!OK OK MOST RAP ON MTV SUCK"S!! BUT HEY NOT AS MUCH AS YOUR MOM DID LAST NIGHT!!! OMG IS SHE GOOD!!!!!!!!!

You know nothing about music...go eat a dick :cheeky4:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Now the question is "who's sold more albums, AC/DC or Eminem's entire record label?" and the answer is AC/DC, so get over hip-hop.

Stop being infantile, we're here to talk about fighting, not about "gangstas".

I hate it when people can't admit that they're wrong.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

I CANT ADMIT!?!?!??!?!

AC DC means Bi sexual i know that!!:cheeky4: 

As for Eminem not selling as many albums who give's a ****...Em still isnt done yet

And if you new anything about Eminem he doesn't rap about being a gangsta you bitch.

"Rap take's no talent" THe biggest dumbass in the world will tell you that's not true.

ACDC NO MEANING AT ALL


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

what is it like 4 ****'s dancing around in ******* tight cloth's about nothing?!?!? Ya i know that's true!!!!MAnill admit Metalica was pretty cool but ******* EMINEM HAS BETTER LRYICS AND FLOW THEN THEY EVER WILL!!

Plus he would kick they're asses do you know who he has?!?!??! D12 Curtis jackson The game Lbanks Busta rhymes(Even though he sucks) Xzibit!!!

AND ALL THEM ******* SEXY GURLIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Ill Compare Lyrics With You Anytime You Want!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

BITCH IVE DONE IT BEFORE!!!!!!!!!!! ooo what is the gay Mod going to ban me now!! Man dont you have the button that you can go on your gay porn site and not bother anyone:laugh:


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

Wow... talk about having a thread deteriorate.

By the way: AC/DC is a technical term for Alternating Current/Direct Current.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

IT MEAN's BI SEXUAL LOOK IT UP!!!


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

This guys a choke artist
Not like JB Penn
Maybe he should just shut up
And go back to the Lion's Den

That's all I got for this hack. Srry for whoever had to watch their thread turn into this.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

CAUSE YOU A ******* BITCH!!! POINTLESS **** UP!!!!

YOU MOFO"S WANTED TO TALK ABOUT MUSIC SO NOW I AM!!!!!

ACDC SUCKS COCK!!!!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Eminem said:


> YOU MOFO"S WANTED TO TALK ABOUT MUSIC SO NOW I AM!!!!!


If you want to talk music then go to the music thread in the non-MMA section. People like you don't belong in MMA forums because you have no intrest in MMA, just idiots with bad hair. (Yes, I'm talking about Chris Leben.)

Honestly, what kind of idiot looks for a fight on a Mixed Martial Arts forum. I thought I had seen some stupid posers before but this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

ROFL!!!

Im talking about music because the cock smoker "Mod" Brought it up...Ya this is some MMA forum where the people who run the site talk about rap:cheeky4: 

IM starting fight's no im just cursing off ******'s like you and him.

O and you think i give a **** about Leben's hair!?!?I think it looks gay.
O NOW THAT I SAID THAT I BET YOUR IN THE SALON RIGHT NOW


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

*Disgusting.*

That's the end of this thread.


----------

